# Bear Camp - 2012 in the books



## Marlin_444

Hey All - 

Come see us, here are some goins on from the past three (3) seasons (enjoy, we did)...

2009 -  

Archery http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=401337&highlight=bear+camp

Muzzle Loader and Modern Gun  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=410378&highlight=outlaw+bear+camp

2010 - 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=452211

2011 - 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=602214

CORRECTED: Bow Opener - 
9/8 and 9 make your plans now!

Black Powder Opener - 10/13 - 14, Make your plans now...


*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

http://www.7is7.com/otto/countdown.html

Countdown to Bear Bow Opener:  172


----------



## Marlin_444

Countdown to Bear Bow Opener - 4,079 hours....


----------



## RPM

thanks for starting this again!
Lord willing I'm hoping to make it this year.
I've gotten some camping gear together over the last year.
Haven't done it in nearly 30 years!


----------



## Marlin_444

Y'all come - We can use some X-sperts


----------



## brandonsc

so whys the bow opener the second weekend of the season?


----------



## Marlin_444

brandonsc said:


> so whys the bow opener the second weekend of the season?



Y'all aughta know me and regulations do not go well together by now...

Unless someone else has any comments, suggestions and or input...

Bow opener is the 2nd Saturday in the month of September so it would be:

09/08 - 09 2012

I am standing here corrected!!!

One week earlier...

WOO HOO...

*V*


----------



## brandonsc

haha its all good at least you wernt a wekend early hahaha


----------



## Marlin_444

14,155,521 seconds to go til opener...


----------



## Marlin_444

3,717 hours... WOO HOO...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Drug out my archery target, and slung a few arrows Wed PM.....

The old PSE is still accurate and my arm did not fall off..(yet)....
Gonna go slow and increase weight back to 60lbs for opener....
New arrow fletching and broadheads are also on the agenda
before Sept....
tic toc...


----------



## RPM

> Marlin_444 Y'all come - We can use some X-sperts


I don't even qualify as a "spert" let alone an "x-spert".
Still, would be glad to share a campfire.


----------



## Marlin_444

RPM we're looking forward to having you share the Fire with us!

I don't know much about Bear Hunting but I know the folks who do...


----------



## Marlin_444

My family and I lost a dear friend yeaterday, Jill Young has passed on to the otherside. We look forward to seeing her again when we get there.  

Please pray, lite a candle or do a dance whatever your custom may be as we keep her family and friends in our thoughts. 

*V*


----------



## Dyrewulf

9/8 hunh?  Let me look at mah schedule... hmmm... off 9/8 - 9/13...


----------



## RPM

Marlin 444,
So sorry to hear of the loss.
It's hard to see a wife, mother, &/or friend pass.  I'll pray for all concerned.

Lost my mother-in-law this past week but she was ready to go.  She was 90 and had out lived everyone from her generation.  It was actually a blessing.  She went down hill quickly and died in her sleep in a place staffed by people who loved her.

Again, so sorry for the loss.


----------



## ranger374

7Mag Hunter said:


> Drug out my archery target, and slung a few arrows Wed PM.....
> 
> The old PSE is still accurate and my arm did not fall off..(yet)....
> Gonna go slow and increase weight back to 60lbs for opener....
> New arrow fletching and broadheads are also on the agenda
> before Sept....
> tic toc...



yep, gonna tip my arrows for the recurve with 190gn simmons tree sharks.  you can look in the trad forum for some kill shot pics--them things make a huge hole!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I am thinking 125gr land sharks or Magnus stingers....The stingers
 seem to be easier to sharpen...They have a screw on the
ferrule, and appears I could remove the blade and resharpen on my
Lansky sharpener ????
Got a new Academy Sports opening near us next week, so I am
gonna go give them a look.....


----------



## ranger374

125 magnus stingers is what i shot last year they are good heads and easy to re-sharpen with the lansky--i just need a heavier head shooting with the trad bow.

i had to order mine online cause most places only carry the small 95 to 100gn heads for the compounds.


----------



## Marlin_444

I am going to use 125 Grain Magnus 1 Blades

Shot 40 arrows mid day yesterday 20 at 20 and 20 at 40

The HyperLite is on... 

*V*


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Ron,  sorry about the loss.  I too buried a very good friend last week.  

See you in the mtns.


----------



## Marlin_444

218,733 Minutes...

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ron,  sorry about the loss.  I too buried a very good friend last week.
> 
> See you in the mtns.



Death continues to be my least favorite part of life.

Robert, our prayers and thoughts go with the family and friends as we all carry on.

See you soon!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

148 days to go...  

Joe and I hoisted a celebratory beverage this week whilest I was navigating my way through the streets of Atlanta.

Good to see you friend and congrats on another fine Blue Head!!!

*V*


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> Death continues to be my least favorite part of life.
> 
> Robert, our prayers and thoughts go with the family and friends as we all carry on.
> 
> See you soon!
> 
> *V*





Marlin_444 said:


> 148 days to go...
> 
> Joe and I hoisted a celebratory beverage this week whilest I was navigating my way through the streets of Atlanta.
> 
> Good to see you friend and congrats on another fine Blue Head!!!
> 
> *V*



Could have wandered my way and hoisted another beverage or two.   Turkeys here are gobbling like crazy.


----------



## Marlin_444

gobbleinwoods said:


> Could have wandered my way and hoisted another beverage or two.   Turkeys here are gobbling like crazy.



Sorry Robert, I was working during the day and did not want to get out of the footprint of downtown too far...

As I understand it; the Georgia Thunder Chicken season runs through the 3rd week of May, right?

I could be persuaded to head that way over a weekend...

Let me know!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

T-Minus 144 days and time marches on...

Just under 5 months...  WOO HOO!!!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Who is in the Turkey Woods this morning?


----------



## Marlin_444

Dang, got another Tick off of me this morning...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Dang, got another Tick off of me this morning...




Hate them things almost as bad as SNAKES !!!  

I think 'cider vinegar is supposed to keep bugs from
biting.....Eat lots of pickles !!!


----------



## Eddy M.

tick /tok     tick / tok


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Eddy M. said:


> tick /tok     tick / tok



X2...

Got the wheels off my old deer camper for wheel bearings
and shocks.. Think I am going to use it this fall for bear hunting...
Just have not found a deer club I like enough to drag it to deer camp....
Gotta raise it up some, so as not to drag on the camp
road !!!
Only problem is ,,,,I gotta get a new truck to pull it up
the mountain ...

tic--toc......


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> X2...
> 
> Got the wheels off my old deer camper for wheel bearings
> and shocks.. Think I am going to use it this fall for bear hunting...
> Just have not found a deer club I like enough to drag it to deer camp....
> Gotta raise it up some, so as not to drag on the camp
> road !!!
> Only problem is ,,,,I gotta get a new truck to pull it up
> the mountain ...
> 
> tic--toc......



Ping me with your address and I'll get the $$$ in a PMO for the tent...


----------



## Marlin_444

Eddy M. said:


> tick /tok     tick / tok



Just maybe we'll get that Ol'Bar this season!!!

I've not forgotten the right fore claw coming to you bud...

134 days...

Tick'n and a Tock'n...

WOO HOO...


----------



## Marlin_444

4 months and 10 days...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Got my bow tuned and ready....Elbow sore as heck......

Only 50lbs pull now...Hope to make 65lb pull by Sept.....

Are we gonna do a small game / scout/ tune up weekend before
Archery opener ?????
if so, I'm in.....
tic..toc.....


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> Got my bow tuned and ready....Elbow sore as heck......
> 
> Only 50lbs pull now...Hope to make 65lb pull by Sept.....
> 
> Are we gonna do a small game / scout/ tune up weekend before
> Archery opener ?????
> if so, I'm in.....
> tic..toc.....



Sure thanng, when is the opener?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Sure thanng, when is the opener?



Not sure.....Hafta dig out the regs, but seems
Small game season opens early Aug  ?????


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bear Skinning...*

Ready to do some BIG Bear Skinnin...







How bout you!

*V*


----------



## pnome

I think I'm gonna buy a crossbow for this season.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> I think I'm gonna buy a crossbow for this season.



Better hurry, all the good ones will be gone 

Had one once.

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

119 days... WHOOT!

Tic'n & Toc'n...

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

4 months (121 days) folks...  Y'all getting your THWACK on?

Me and the "HyperLite" been spending some quality time together 

When is "Small Game Opener"???


----------



## pnome

Aug 18th.  But you can't go because you've got that convention thingie.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

pnome said:


> Aug 18th.  But you can't go because you've got that convention thingie.




I hate those convention thingies !!!!
I have attended 4 thingies so far this year.....

I vote we go for Aug 25-26 ???? ....


----------



## 35 Whelen

2012 - 2013 Season Dates and Limits:

http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/sites/...regulations/2012-2013_StateSeason_summary.pdf


----------



## pnome

7Mag Hunter said:


> I hate those convention thingies !!!!
> I have attended 4 thingies so far this year.....
> 
> I vote we go for Aug 25-26 ???? ....



See, that's the rub.  Wife has already blocked out 25-26th.  So, you guys are gonna have to scout me out a few good spots.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

pnome said:


> See, that's the rub.  Wife has already blocked out 25-26th.  So, you guys are gonna have to scout me out a few good spots.



Whoops.....Gotta keep the wifey happy!!!!

You guys decide the weekend, and i will make plans
to attend....


----------



## Marlin_444

I am flexible...  We can do some Trout Fishing...  Rafting, maybe Ripple Rider can point us in the right direction...  I hear "Beer Tastings" are all the rage these days ...  Then theres the "Wild Game" Cook off!!!

Let me validify dates and we'll co-agulate... Hah!


----------



## Marlin_444

WOO HOO... and a WHOOT...  

That convention thang is September 15th (a week after Bow Opener), so...

August 18th weekend and we're on...


----------



## pnome

Sweet.  You can count me in for that.


----------



## Marlin_444

COOL...  Sending out an invite on th Bear Hunting Thread...

Will copy it here too!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> WOO HOO... and a WHOOT...
> 
> That convention thang is September 15th (a week after Bow Opener), so...
> 
> August 18th weekend and we're on...




Yeehaaa......I'm ready !!!!

Just bought me some new rain gear.......Since we always seem to be "under"
the ever famous "scattered showers "...


----------



## Marlin_444

Make your plans now to join the IRREGULARS for the Annual:

* Small Game Season Opener (Fresh Meat)

* Archery Shoot Off (only the first shot counts)

* Death March (Hah!)

* Bear Hunt Scouting (the REAL REASON for the Season)

* Wild Game Cook Off (whatcha got you have in your freezer?)

* Trout Fishing (Worms, Flies - Corn is baiting)

* River Rafting (Maybe Ripplerider can help?)

* Bodily Function Sound off (We know who we are  - No awards given)

NOTE: Primative Camping (Tents, Small Campers), Restrooms (Shovel), Running Water (from a Jug), Gourmet Meals (Grills, gas stoves)
Come and join us for the Campfire, Fellowship and Fun as we kickoff the 2012/13 Bear Hunting Season!!!

Friday 8/17 through Sunday 8/19 2012 - Forestry Service Road 296, Brasstown Bald area in Blairsville...

For more information refer to this seasons thread:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=682206

Y'all come!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Friday - 3 days (Hah!)

Death March - 93 days

Bow Opener - 115 days
*******************
Tic Toc Y'all!!!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Me and Taco at the Lake this weekend...


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Me and Taco at the Lake this weekend...



You take taco out on the lake for some fishing?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Me and Taco at the Lake this weekend...



Taco is one cool lookin' pup !!!!!!
Bet he misses you when you are on the road ??
Think he could track a Bear ????


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> You take taco out on the lake for some fishing?



He likes to ride on the SeaDoo (Hah!)...



7Mag Hunter said:


> Taco is one cool lookin' pup !!!!!!
> Bet he misses you when you are on the road ??
> Think he could track a Bear ????



His full name is "Jesus' Margarita Taco Bell Crowe"; so we call him "Taco" since it's his middle name...  He is one cool dog; it's amazing how much he does miss us when we travel.  No, he is not a bear dog; he is a Hog Dog; you should see him in his spiked collar (Hah!!!)...

I love that dog!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

How many more days til the Wing Ding at 296?


----------



## pnome

A bunch


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I do check in often just don't post.    keep on keeping on.


----------



## Marlin_444

gobbleinwoods said:


> I do check in often just don't post.    keep on keeping on.




Hadn't heard from my Quaker Bud in a while; hope you'll join us for the "Death March" this season...

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

85 days til -

2012 Death March...

*V*


----------



## 35rem

I'm in for some bear hunting this year.  I'll try and make as many of the dates as I can.  However, I'm not putting my tent near Ron's this year.  I still have nightmares about the noises that came from his tent.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

35rem said:


> I'm in for some bear hunting this year.  I'll try and make as many of the dates as I can.  However, I'm not putting my tent near Ron's this year.  I still have nightmares about the noises that came from his tent.



10-4 on the noises !!!!

On one of our hunting trips, I woke up about 1:00AM
and was absolutely sure a Bear was in our camp around
our cooking area !!!!
I got my pistol, quickly unzipped my tent and shined a
light on our table expecting to see a 500lb Bear !!!!

Only thing I saw was Ron's tent !!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey now...  Y'all should be glad to have some Bear Repellant in camp keeping them away!!!  Just gotta make sure I keep a window open...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey now...  Y'all should be glad to have some Bear Repellant in camp keeping them away!!!  Just gotta make sure I keep a window open...



Note to self:  sleep upwind of the open window.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey all - 

Hope you had a great Memorial Day weekend!

Tic Toc...

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Bear Repellent:


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Bear Repellent:


----------



## Marlin_444

Good Day Bear Hunters!

76 Days...

1,845 Hours...

110,743 Minutes...

6,644,560 Seconds...

Tic Toc - til Death March festivities!!!

WOO HOO!

*V*


----------



## gobbleinwoods

On a serious note:

All you irregulars I will probably be hunting in my favorite area.   Thought I was just out of shape last year trying to hike into Cohutta,  dr tells me it is afib which is a bummer thinking of hiking in the mtns.    Death march is out but I will guard the beer til you get back to camp.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

gobbleinwoods said:


> On a serious note:
> 
> All you irregulars I will probably be hunting in my favorite area.   Thought I was just out of shape last year trying to hike into Cohutta,  dr tells me it is afib which is a bummer thinking of hiking in the mtns.    Death march is out but I will guard the beer til you get back to camp.



No Death march for me ether...Been fighting a bad hip due to a car wreck 3 yrs ago...Dr wants to do surgery,
but I told him we would have to wait till after ' Huntin
season !!!
Gonna be movin slow myself this year....


----------



## Marlin_444

I too will not do the death march...  Ian (olhippie) may want to re-enact it but I will have nothing to do with it...  I'll guard Robert whilest he is guarding the Crispy Hop Water   

I am the tortoise, slow and steady (Maybe not as steady as I once was) finishes the race


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Sounds more like we need to find a nurse to camp with us.   Maybe a couple.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sounds more like we need to find a nurse to camp with us.   Maybe a couple.



Just as long as she(they) can cook


----------



## gobbleinwoods

7Mag Hunter said:


> Just as long as she(they) can cook



We can cook.    They need to be able to clean up.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

gobbleinwoods said:


> We can cook.    They need to be able to clean up.


----------



## Marlin_444

gobbleinwoods said:


> sounds more like we need to find a nurse to camp with us.   Maybe a couple.





7mag hunter said:


> just as long as she(they) can cook





gobbleinwoods said:


> we can cook.    They need to be able to clean up.





7mag hunter said:


>



Oh no you didn't...


----------



## Marlin_444

Stopped of at a Distillery in Kentucky to pick up a T-Shirt today...


----------



## Marlin_444

Small Game Opener  -  93 days out folks...

Planning time...

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

67 days...


----------



## Marlin_444

65 days...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

65 days

So when should I check to see if my bow is still sighted in?


----------



## Marlin_444

gobbleinwoods said:


> 65 days
> 
> So when should I check to see if my bow is still sighted in?



A shot a day keeps the Bear Fever in check...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> A shot a day keeps the Bear Fever in check...



Had a shot tonight, just like pnome likes around the campfire.


Or did you mean the type with a bow?


----------



## Marlin_444

gobbleinwoods said:


> Had a shot tonight, just like pnome likes around the campfire.
> 
> 
> Or did you mean the type with a bow?



Yes and yes... 

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Happy Fathers Day Weekend!


----------



## Marlin_444

49 days...


----------



## Eddy M.

??? need a NURSE  hummm let me think  


gobbleinwoods said:


> Sounds more like we need to find a nurse to camp with us.   Maybe a couple.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Eddy M. said:


> ??? need a NURSE  hummm let me think



I had to read back to see why I made that comment.


----------



## Marlin_444

1,391 hours...


----------



## bowstring




----------



## 7Mag Hunter

gobbleinwoods said:


> I had to read back to see why I made that comment.



I might be a "tad" guilty in stirring this pot too....


----------



## Marlin_444

bowstring said:


>



Hey String!

Hope y'all are well!!!

*V*


----------



## ranger374

"badges....we don't need no stinkin badges"


----------



## Marlin_444

Badgers...


----------



## Marlin_444

60 days!

Been traveling...

See y'all soon!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

How was your 4th of July?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Wife and I had a quiet day....Kids and Grandkids all out of town,
so we cooked Brats, homemade 'tater salad, and a S GA
watermelon from a friend who brings them up fresh....Huge
melon....


----------



## pnome

Low key.


----------



## ranger374

Worked.  Did make it up to Helen for some trout fishing a few days earlier though.  Ready for some cooler weather and some mountain hunting.  Getting some wood arrows for the recurve!!


----------



## treelounger123

im going to be up there that weekend in swallow creek . got space for a newbe . was up there looking last week and going again in aug. . think i got an area zone so far if nothing changes.


----------



## Marlin_444

treelounger123 said:


> im going to be up there that weekend in swallow creek . got space for a newbe . was up there looking last week and going again in aug. . think i got an area zone so far if nothing changes.



Yep, come on!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

52 days...

We hit the lake, my daughter and her husband are buying a house (to close 7/31); our city house is up for sale so we met with a builder and have picked out a floor plan...


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> 52 days...
> 
> We hit the lake, my daughter and her husband are buying a house (to close 7/31); our city house is up for sale so we met with a builder and have picked out a floor plan...



man -- kickin the kids out so soon ron???


----------



## Marlin_444

ranger374 said:


> man -- kickin the kids out so soon ron???



At 22 it's time to put on their Big Boy Drawers...  They've been in my house for 3 years...  If they want to live with me at the lake, come on!!!

Hope you and yours are well!

*V*


----------



## pnome

Can i come live at the lake?


----------



## Marlin_444

Come on out!

*V*


----------



## ranger374

can't say that i blame them--i lived at home long as my dad would let me too.  would have been kinda awkward if i had been already married though.  hope it sells quick.


----------



## Marlin_444

ranger374 said:


> can't say that i blame them--i lived at home long as my dad would let me too.  would have been kinda awkward if i had been already married though.  hope it sells quick.



Yep, I moved out when I was 17; nearly starved to death! Imagine, me starving to death... Hah! The house will move when it does.  We are in no rush, it'll be nic ewhen it does and thanks! 

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

35 days...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> 35 days...



Whoo Hoooo.....

tic toc.....


----------



## Marlin_444

*Good Morning Ms. Doe!!!*

I knew it was going to be a Good Day when I looked in the back yard and saw this doe in the AM...


----------



## Marlin_444

29 days til 08/17/2012...

Guess we better start a preliminary Roll Call...  

Who is planning to be with us?

I'll be there (Lord willing and the creek don't rise)...


----------



## bowstring

*bear roll call*

me and sky


----------



## pnome

yup.  Google scouted me a couple new places to check out.


----------



## Marlin_444

To date:

Bowstring
Sky
Pnome
Marlin_444

I am sooooooooooooooooo excited!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I'm In !!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

To date:

7Mag Hunter
Bowstring
Sky
Pnome
Marlin_444


----------



## Marlin_444

My plan for the season - 

* Small Game Opener
* Bow Opener
* Muzzle Stuffer Opener
* Modern Gun Opener
* Season Ender

I may do a Deer hunty in Kentucky and Tesas this year... 

Plans were made to be changed

*V* 

What's your plan...


----------



## ranger374

What is everyone else's plans??  

I have to decide when to try to get a few days off.  Planning on making bow opener and either ML or modern gun.  pretty much know where i'm gonna hunt so I probabally won't take off for small game opener.  could possibly hunt some during the week if someone is gonna stay.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ranger374 said:


> What is everyone else's plans??
> 
> I have to decide when to try to get a few days off.  Planning on making bow opener and either ML or modern gun.  pretty much know where i'm gonna hunt so I probabally won't take off for small game opener.  could possibly hunt some during the week if someone is gonna stay.




Likely just weekends except BP then might stay the week till
gun season opener...


----------



## pnome

My current plan is to be there for small game, bow, ML and modern gun openers.  Just the weekends though.


----------



## Marlin_444

COOL!

24 days...

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Snake Medicine... 9 shots of 22lr...


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Snake Medicine... 9 shots of 22lr...



Nice.  That'll carry good.

Don't forget your snake boots!


----------



## Marlin_444

That's  right...

It's Snake Season!!!

I need to get some Snake Shot shells also...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

got snake shot for my .357 S&W 686 all loaded up and packed !!

tic-toc.....


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> got snake shot for my .357 S&W 686 all loaded up and packed !!
> 
> tic-toc.....



Snake Boots...

20 days ladies and germs...

WOO HOO!!!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Nice.  That'll carry good.
> 
> Don't forget your snake boots!



Hey Bud - 

So you know,  picked up some .405 Grain 454 Casulls...

12 for me and 12 for you!

Mr. Pumkin Head has no mercy this season!!!

KA-BOOM-PLOP!!!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Just crossed over The Bankhead National Forest... Thinkin bout Bob's Creek and 296 - - Tic Toc...


----------



## pnome

Toc tic


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> toc tic


----------



## Marlin_444

Check'n-em off...

17 to go folks!!!

Roll Call - To date:

7Mag Hunter
Bowstring
Sky
Pnome
Marlin_444 

Y'all come!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

16...


----------



## Marlin_444

14 Days...


----------



## RPM

Looks like I may be there for my 1st time camping in over 30 yrs.!  Don't know how much scouting up and down the mountain I'll be able to do but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## pnome

Cool!  Bring comfy boots and high quality socks.


----------



## RPM

How's Bass Pro snake boots?
Don't how they'll be for hiking but definity more comfy than getting bit.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

RPM said:


> Looks like I may be there for my 1st time camping in over 30 yrs.!  Don't know how much scouting up and down the mountain I'll be able to do but we'll see how it goes.




Welcome to the pack !!!!

Lots of old trails to hike while scouting make it "a bit"
easier than busting brush up and down mountains...

You might even get lucky and get a pig....

Make sure you have a rain suit and water proof tent !!!
Always rains on us "Outlaws"........


----------



## Marlin_444

RPM said:


> How's Bass Pro snake boots?
> Don't how they'll be for hiking but definity more comfy than getting bit.



11 Days... WOO HOO...

I wear a pair of the Bass Pro's - - They work well after a few break in walks.

Definately rain gear in the ulikely event of rain...  

Since this is mainly a scouting trip we be sure to show you around.

Take care and we'll see you at camp!

*V*


----------



## RPM

Thanks Guys,

I'll get to try out this gear I've gotten over the past year.

With the elevation there, how does the temp. compare to Atlanta?  I've been to places that where consistantly 5+ degrees cooler when you went up the mountain.

I do need to get some walking in with those boots.


----------



## pnome

Yeah, it's usually about 5 degrees cooler alright, still gets plenty hot mid-day in the sun though.


----------



## Marlin_444

Looking ahead...

Bow Opener - 9/8 & 9 
Muzzle Stuffer Opener - 10/6 & 7
Modern Gun Opener - 10/13 & 14


----------



## Marlin_444

Countdown 

9...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Time to start the menu.....What we gonna eat ?????


----------



## pnome

7Mag Hunter said:


> Time to start the menu.....What we gonna eat ?????



Funny you should ask that. Due to a gentleman's prop bet with a friend, I have become what I call a "Huntnfishatarian."

I am restricted to just eating the meat I've managed to acquire myself.   I do have a few notable exceptions though.  I am allowed to eat wild game offered to me for free, roadkill, My sister's standing rib roast on Christmas day,  and any wild caught fish as sushi. 

If I last a year, I get $200.   If I fail, I have to pay $20 per serving of meat until the year is up.

So, no pork chops for me this trip.   Unless I can get lucky and get a hog!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Maybe Ron will bring some venison....I just ate my last pack,
so i am "huntin for meat" this year too !!!

I will also call my BIL to see if he has any wild hog left from last
year.....Otherwise Veggie Burgers for Joe !!!!


----------



## ranger374

Joe, can you buy a domestic hog, then "harvest" it??  if you wear cammo and use a bow............HAHA just kidding. 

 I can hook you up with some beaver(the one that swims around in the swamp) if you are really in need of some carnivore cravings.  never been brave enough to try to eat that particular species of beaver though.....................


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> Looking ahead...
> 
> Bow Opener - 9/8 & 9
> Muzzle Stuffer Opener - 10/6 & 7
> Modern Gun Opener - 10/13 & 14



uh, Ron, Mr green jeans will be waiting on ya if you go those dates

ML - is 10/13-10/19

Modern gun - 10/20 - 1/1 for the northern zone

Still gonna try to make bow opener, but ML weekend is iffy, may have to do a state training class that weekend.  If anyone is planning to stay during the week -- ML or gun opener weeks, let me know.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave

Might want to bring a light sleeping bag. I just checked the weather for this weekend and we might get down to 59 this Saturday morning in Blairsville.  Finally got the Forest Svc to confirm that some land near me was Forest Svc land, so I may do some small game hunting (scouting) starting 8/15/2012. Dave


----------



## pnome

ranger374 said:


> Joe, can you buy a domestic hog, then "harvest" it??  if you wear cammo and use a bow............HAHA just kidding.
> 
> I can hook you up with some beaver(the one that swims around in the swamp) if you are really in need of some carnivore cravings.  never been brave enough to try to eat that particular species of beaver though.....................



That's OK.  Thanks for the thought though.  I've got a hunch tofu tastes better than swamp beaver.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hmmmm...  Pig on a spit... Hmmmm...

You know me and regs...

I'll be there for ML opener, seems I will be in Chicago the weekend of 10/20.... (DERN)...


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Funny you should ask that. Due to a gentleman's prop bet with a friend, I have become what I call a "Huntnfishatarian."
> 
> I am restricted to just eating the meat I've managed to acquire myself.   I do have a few notable exceptions though.  I am allowed to eat wild game offered to me for free, roadkill, My sister's standing rib roast on Christmas day,  and any wild caught fish as sushi.
> 
> If I last a year, I get $200.   If I fail, I have to pay $20 per serving of meat until the year is up.
> 
> So, no pork chops for me this trip.   Unless I can get lucky and get a hog!!!



How about 120 lbs of Ground Deer in a trade  ...  Hah!!!

I was thinkin about bringing my smoker and putting a Boston Butt on Saturday morning   

I actually do have a Deer Roast that I'd like to smoke if anyone is up for bringing a whole Chicken or Turkey we could put on also... A Boston Butt would smoke well too 

As an alternative, I'll bring the usual "unusual" deer burgers and such.

Let me know!!!

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

How big is your smoker ???

I can bring a fresh chicken if you got room.....Do you need wood to smoke or will you use charcoal ???


----------



## RPM

Don't have any game but will be happy to pick up anything you want.


----------



## pnome

I'm gonna bring some venison I've got.  And some veggie burgers.


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> How big is your smoker ???
> 
> I can bring a fresh chicken if you got room.....Do you need wood to smoke or will you use charcoal ???



Hey Doug - 

Yep, I use a mix of wood (got any applewood or ?) and charcoal - - It's a "Stand Up" stacker smoker (weber) so a fresh "Yard Bird" will work well.  

My Venison Roast is not too large so we can make a good meal of smoked roast & chicken... 

RPM reached out to me on other food stuff, I just finished a project (two days or nights early) so I am gonna hit the hay...

Long day tomorrow in Virginia Beach!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

7 days out...

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Just checked the 10 day forecast for Bville, and guess what they
are predicting ??????

Yep.....

"Scattered showers "

Bring your rain suit............and maybe a boat !!!!!!!
(remember last trip???)


----------



## Marlin_444

10 day forecast - 8/17, 18 and 19:

Fri Aug 17

 83°
 62°

Scattered T-Storms

Chance of rain:60%Wind: W at 4 mph 

Sat Aug 18

 82°
 60°

Scattered T-Storms

Chance of rain:60%Wind: NNE at 3 mph 

Sun Aug 19

 81°
 63°

Isolated T-Storms

Chance of rain:40%Wind: SE at 3 mph 
**************************************************

OK, rain booties & gear...  Awnings if you got'em will help too.

Still gonna bring the smoker and Roast, doug's brining a Yard Bird (Chicken); it's a shame to let all that smoke go to waste so if anyone has anything else they'd like to smoke - - Bring it.

Schedule:  

I know I say it every trip but...  My "Plan" is to leave out and go to my Brother in laws in Conyers to spend the night on Thursday.

Will drive up to Bob's Creek / 296 early AM on Friday to set up camp. 

I am so excited about a new Season starting and the prospects of finally getting that Big One!

Let me know what your plans are too...

Be safe!

*V*


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I may arrive Thursday afternoon, or Friday AM to set up camp......
Might go check out one spot after I set up, and or go gather some
camp wood...Bringin a chainsaw....

Ron, do you still want me to bring my extra tent ????
No problem if you don't need it....

Food:
I am bringing a 2 pack of Sams club chickens for the smoker.....
What else do we need ???? Cups, plates forks etc ????


----------



## pnome

I'll get the cups, plates, forks, and such.


----------



## ranger374

Now I'm ready to see a bear!!!!

Wish I could make it next week, but gotta save the time off for huntin season.  See ya'll on bow opener!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ranger374 said:


> Now I'm ready to see a bear!!!!
> 
> Wish I could make it next week, but gotta save the time off for huntin season.  See ya'll on bow opener!!!




Nice Avatar...Well done !!!
Simmons Land Sharks aren't they ????
How do they fly ????


----------



## Marlin_444

Howard, you will be missed but we all understand. "Time Conservation" - - We'll see you soon enough! 

Nice points on those sticks by the by! 

Doug, I am a little short on cash and long on month, so I'll get the tent from you on a payment plan  

6 days and count'n... 

*V**


----------



## ranger374

7Mag Hunter said:


> Nice Avatar...Well done !!!
> Simmons Land Sharks aren't they ????
> How do they fly ????




Simmons is right -- but those are the tree sharks.

Don't know how they fly -- haven't shot them yet.  Everyone i have talked to that uses them says they fly great -- and I have seen pics of the massive holes they will put in something, so I couldn't resist.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ranger374 said:


> Simmons is right -- but those are the tree sharks.
> 
> Don't know how they fly -- haven't shot them yet.  Everyone i have talked to that uses them says they fly great -- and I have seen pics of the massive holes they will put in something, so I couldn't resist.




Should be great on deer or bear .....


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Doug, I am a little short on cash and long on month, so I'll get the tent from you on a payment plan  


Houston, we may have a problem.....Oldest Grandson
"borrowed" the tent a couple weeks ago and left the
rainfly in his friends truck......
I will hopefully get the rainfly and check condition of
the tent this week.....
If all is OK, I will bring Friday, but you better bring your
last years tent to be on the safe side.....
FYI, this new tent will need seam sealer and silicone
spray to ensure waterproof....

tic--toc


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Doug, I'll just use mine. 

No need to bring it. 

Thanks!


----------



## RPM

7Mag Hunter said:


> Just checked the 10 day forecast for Bville, and guess what they
> are predicting ??????
> 
> Yep.....
> 
> "Scattered showers "
> 
> Bring your rain suit............and maybe a boat !!!!!!!
> (remember last trip???)



Are there trees in the camp close enough to stretch a line to hang a large tarp and run lines to for the sides?  Was thinking of getting something like a 19'x29' from Harbor Frieght.


----------



## RPM

7Mag Hunter said:


> Time to start the menu.....What we gonna eat ?????



I figure I can bring some sides: canned veg. & fruit, etc. If the weather cooperates I may try some dutch oven beer bread.  
When I hit the store who knows what else will come home with me.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

RPM said:


> Are there trees in the camp close enough to stretch a line to hang a large tarp and run lines to for the sides?  Was thinking of getting something like a 19'x29' from Harbor Frieght.




Camp site is open area (culdesac) turn around at the end
of FS296 with no trees....Gets hot during the day...
Several of us bring pop up shelters for shade and to get
out of the rain .....Bring rain suit/poncho/umbrellas !!!!

It ALWAYS rains on the "Outlaws" !!!

See yall Friday !!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

ranger374 said:


> Simmons is right -- but those are the tree sharks.
> 
> Don't know how they fly -- haven't shot them yet.  Everyone i have talked to that uses them says they fly great -- and I have seen pics of the massive holes they will put in something, so I couldn't resist.



I bet that .500 Mag puts a bigger hole in a deer!!!

I hope to get a shot on one with my HyperLite and a 125 Grain Magnus this season...

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Lord willin and the Creek Don't Rise - - I'll see y'all on Friday AM...

4 days out...

WHOOT!!!


----------



## RPM

Guys, I had directions at one time but can't seem to find bob's Creek or FS rd's on Bing, Google, or Mapquest.  
Is it on the north of 180 between Brasstown Bald and Owl Creek Rd.?  
I was thinking it was a little west of the northern most section of 180.


----------



## pnome

RPM said:


> Guys, I had directions at one time but can't seem to find bob's Creek or FS rd's on Bing, Google, or Mapquest.
> Is it on the north of 180 between Brasstown Bald and Owl Creek Rd.?
> I was thinking it was a little west of the northern most section of 180.



I'll get you a map here in a sec


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Go toward Brasstown Bald (180), about 3-4 miles up toward
the Bald...Road is on the left and kinda hard to see....Entrance is
a mile or so from the closest house...
When I get there Friday AM--Noon, I will tie a marker ribbon at the entrance road.....


----------



## RPM

Thanks guys.


----------



## Marlin_444

3 days... *V*


----------



## RPM

Making lists, planning shopping trips.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

RPM said:


> Making lists, planning shopping trips.




I have a small truck and with so much "stuff" on my list,
i may have to use a trailer to bring it all !!!!


----------



## RPM

Told my wife it was looking like I would need one too.
Picked up a 10'x10' popup canopy and a couple of light tarps for sides to try to block the rain.
Tomorrow is the rest of the shopping.  Thursday will *attempt* to get organized. Friday I'll finish packing, stock up on ice and drive!

Those that use the popup canopies, do you do anything to anchor them so they don't get blown over?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

RPM said:


> Told my wife it was looking like I would need one too.
> Picked up a 10'x10' popup canopy and a couple of light tarps for sides to try to block the rain.
> Tomorrow is the rest of the shopping.  Thursday will *attempt* to get organized. Friday I'll finish packing, stock up on ice and drive!
> 
> Those that use the popup canopies, do you do anything to anchor them so they don't get blown over?



Funny you should ask that !!!!!
During gun season last year, a big wind came thru
and picked up my popup and tossed it OVER my tent and
deposited it in some pine trees behind my tent !!!!
It also blew Joes (pnome) tent down the road about
50 yds....

I have some landscape spikes (8" long) you can have.....Where we camp is of full of rail road gravel so
thin tent stakes just bend...
I always have extra spikes....


----------



## RPM

Thanks, I picked up some 10" metal tent stakes.  I just have to figure out a way to clamp the legs down to them.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All - 

I'll be headed out tomorrow evening; may just roll into camp and sleep in the truck tomorrow night...  

Not sure yet, but I'll surely be there Friday early...

WOO HOO!!!

2 days...

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

1 day or the day d-pending on your schedule...

Heading towards Bob's Creek/296 this evening...

Who knows, I may just roll up and snooze in the truck tonight ...

Don't shoot, I'll be in my Black Tundra


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> 1 day or the day d-pending on your schedule...
> 
> Heading towards Bob's Creek/296 this evening...
> 
> Who knows, I may just roll up and snooze in the truck tonight ...
> 
> Don't shoot, I'll be in my Black Tundra




I am going to try to leave around 3:00 PM today, but if
I don't I will leave early Friday and arrive camp before
noon...


----------



## RPM

Mag7, that sounds like a good idea to get setup with 0% chance of rain until 5a.m.
With the chance of "T" storms at 60% in the afternoon, getting there at noon tomorrow doesn't look like such a great idea.
I may try to get out later today myself.  Don't If I can pull it off.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Truck is loaded....Leaving at 3:00 today.......
Old red chevy S-10 4X4 with big tires >>>>>

RPM, I will put some marker tape at entrance to 296
to help identify the road...There is a "296" sign on the gate
but it is pretty easy to miss.....


----------



## Marlin_444

On my way eta 11:30 central


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

In camp now...9:23 And all is well......


----------



## Marlin_444

Rolled in at 12:30...  No Bears yet . Good night!


----------



## ranger374

Good luck!!  saw plenty of deer moving around down here this afternoon.  maybe the hogs will be moving up there too.  Watch out for the timber rattlers!!!


----------



## treeman101

Enjoyed getting to meet you all today.  See yal soon


----------



## Bonaire-Dave

I stopped by yesterday around noon and the camp was set up. Looks like the weather will be fine for the Bear Camp guys. Treeman came by while I was there. Good to meet everyone. Dave


----------



## Marlin_444

Ood to see )Kall! Smokers goin this AM...  Two cjickens and a deer roast on!!!


----------



## ranger374

Well how bout a report! Any porkers down any bears around?


----------



## Rich Kaminski

Did this post say beer camp or bear camp? I already have 2 bear and I like Heiniken.


----------



## Marlin_444

Bear sign everywhere... Dana Young stopped by with Ms. Patty, awful good to see friends another season!  

Tuned up the HyperLite!!! Shot Lotsa 10mm, 40 S&W, .454 (405 Grainers!) And lotsa 22s. 

RPM shot his Ruger .45 BP pistol,  and Pnome shot  a few too.

*V*


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ranger374 said:


> Well how bout a report! Any porkers down any bears around?



No pig sign where I was...Lots of Bear sign, heard one
move thru the thick stuff...
Saw 2 nice does...No snakes....
I suspect it was too wet for Rattlecritters !!!

It did rain a time or two.....

Food was great and camp was "memorable" as usual....

Smoked Chickens and Venison roast !!!!


----------



## RPM

Thanks for everything fellas.
It was a pleasure meeting you and all the folks that stopped by the camp.  
Hopefully I'll be in better shape the next time I come up there.
Looking forward to it!!!
Thanks again to all of you!!!


----------



## HandgunHTR

I will be up there for ML opener.  No questions this time.

Let me know if you want me to bring some home brewed beer and/or cider with me.  

No venison this time from me.  Sorry, I haven't shot a deer in 3 years.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Sorry I missed it but the misses said "new dog in the house don't you be sleeping in the dog house."  Archery opener is on the calendar.


----------



## pnome

Did not see any game, but found some good hog, bear, deer and turkey sign.   Got some new waypoints in the GPS.  It was a successful scouting trip.  I continue to expand my knowledge of the national forest around there.

As usual, the camping was fun, the company was comfortable, and the food was great.


----------



## Marlin_444

Bear Sign


----------



## bowstring

OK


----------



## Marlin_444

16 Days until Bow Opener weekend 9/7, 8 and 9...  

Better be dialin those bows in...  

There are some very... Beary...  Spots in the hills...


----------



## Eddy M.

I still want to come up one year-- even if I don't get to hunt just to bring some BBQ and meet everyone  -  Eddy


----------



## Marlin_444

Eddy M. said:


> I still want to come up one year-- even if I don't get to hunt just to bring some BBQ and meet everyone  -  Eddy



There's a spot reserved for yah...  By the fire!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Here is that full picture...  How many Bear Tracks do you make out???


----------



## bowstring

they look like Dana and grandsons tracks


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Eddy M. said:


> I still want to come up one year-- even if I don't get to hunt just to bring some BBQ and meet everyone  -  Eddy




It would be great to meet you Eddy....Several places close to camp and easy to set up a stool to watch a draw
for game.....
Beautiful land...If you come one time, you will return....

Hope to see you this year !!


----------



## Marlin_444

15 days till Bear Kill'n time!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

14...


----------



## Marlin_444

We are feeding them well at our club in Alabama...

*V*


----------



## Killer Kyle

I'm going to go ahead and say I'm going to do my best to make it out to either the muzzle loader opener or modern firearms opener.  I don't have work and everything ironed out yet, but I'd like to meet you Woody's regulars and spend some time in the woods with you guys for a couple days. I'll give you a more solid answer within the next couple weeks!  I look forward to it gents!  --Kyle


----------



## Marlin_444

Cool!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Always room for 1 more.....
Just make sure your tent is waterproof, and you have a good
rain suit......

It rains EVERYTIME we go ..............It rains ALOT in the MTNs


----------



## Killer Kyle

Haha I'll remember that!  My stormtex jacket usually gets a ride in the pack virtually everytime I go out unless its 100% clear skies.  I don't mind the rain, but being dry makes the cold so much more "bearable".........pun intended.


----------



## oldugahat

How many are y'all gonna have at FS 296 for the bow opener?


----------



## Marlin_444

7 - 8, maybe 10...  Room for more.

Come out and hunt with us!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

13...


----------



## Marlin_444

Tunning up your bow???

Smoker took up a bit of time this past go round... 

I'll be bringing Deer Burgers this go round...  

Some breakfast sausage too...

Also the grill...

12.5  days...


----------



## RPM

Got the x-bow out yesterday and today.  
It's looking good even with me shooting it.
Only able to shoot at 10 & 20 yds so far but it's hitting in or against the billiard balls on my target.

P.S.  12 days!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Sounds good Bob! 

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

HandgunHTR said:


> I will be up there for ML opener.  No questions this time.
> 
> Let me know if you want me to bring some home brewed beer and/or cider with me.
> 
> No venison this time from me.  Sorry, I haven't shot a deer in 3 years.




Some home brew and Cider sounds good...

We should have a "Beer Tasting" and invite Kamanski!

See you soon! 

*V*


----------



## RPM

Looks like I'll be sighting the x-bow in again tomorrow.
Took a few shoots a little while ago at 20 yds.
1st shot elevation was way low.
Next 2 shots were right next to each other inside a ring.
Problem was the ring was well to the right and a little high from where I was aiming.
Checked and 3 screws on the scope's mounting bracket had come loose. 
At least after pushing the scope into position before the last shot, the bolt ended up in the right target.
See what happens tomorrow after the Gun Tite dries.


----------



## Marlin_444

10 days... Tic'n & a Toc'n... WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

9 days to go...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Looks like I won't make Bow opener....Leaving Sunday AM for
business trip to return Sat , Sept 8 !*@&#&$^%#&@.......


Might just go to Sheffield Sunday Sept 9.......It is archery only
WMA , 20 mins from home.....


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> Looks like I won't make Bow opener....Leaving Sunday AM for
> business trip to return Sat , Sept 8 !*@&#&$^%#&@.......
> 
> 
> Might just go to Sheffield Sunday Sept 9.......It is archery only
> WMA , 20 mins from home.....



You will be missed; I hope nothing comes up for me... Some crazy stuff going on out there...

Safe travels!

*V*


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> You will be missed; I hope nothing comes up for me... Some crazy stuff going on out there...
> 
> Safe travels!
> 
> *V*



Thanks Ron, really bummed I will miss bow opener....
But, ya gotta do what ya gotta do....


----------



## ranger374

So who all is gonna be there for bow opener??


----------



## Marlin_444

*Bow Opener - Roll Call*

Roll Call - - Bow Opener, who will be with us???

Marlin_444


----------



## bowstring

*bow   opener roll call*

me,


----------



## ALLBEEF

Marlin_444 said:


> Roll Call - - Bow Opener, who will be with us???
> 
> Marlin_444



I'd love too again this year...but not sure If I can opening weekend....It may be a week after....Is it usually crowded in the woods during the bow opener?


----------



## ranger374

i should be there either thurs or fri. if nothing comes up


----------



## RPM

7Mag Hunter said:


> Looks like I won't make Bow opener....Leaving Sunday AM for
> business trip to return Sat , Sept 8 !*@&#&$^%#&@.......



Sorry to hear that Doug.  I enjoyed meeting you at camp and look forward to seeing you again.




> Roll Call - - Bow Opener, who will be with us???
> 
> Marlin_444


I should be there Friday.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Roll Call - - 9/7 - 9*

Roll Call - - 

Bowstring
Ranger374
Marlin_444


----------



## Marlin_444

ALLBEEF said:


> I'd love too again this year...but not sure If I can opening weekend....It may be a week after....Is it usually crowded in the woods during the bow opener?



Hey AB - 

Surprisingly no it is not overly crowded; you know how it is...  

Most folks talk a big game but when it comes down to pullin a hill or two in the Bear Woods, well let's just leave it at that...

Us DIE HARDS, who are lucky enough to not have work get in the way (Grrrrrr) and a Woman at home who let's the leash loose - - Well, we just are blest to be able to get out there and make some Magic happen every now and again!

Y'all come if you can, free range hunting at it's best!!!  Foods usually very good and the folks who are there; well there just some good ol'boys who lovw the woods, mountains and oh yeah...  We're there for the Bear Hunting!!!

See you in the woods...

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

7 days and markin them off!!!


----------



## ranger374

Is next weekend ever going to get here??  Been at work since 7am -- feels like i been here for a week -- and still got 14 hrs to go.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> 7 days and markin them off!!!





ranger374 said:


> Is next weekend ever going to get here??  Been at work since 7am -- feels like i been here for a week -- and still got 14 hrs to go.




Yall just gotta rub it in don't ya'....
I will be on a plane at sunrise Sat AM returning to Atl...

Gonna try to go to Sheffield Archery only WMA  Sun AM....

Good luck to all !!!!!!....
(take yer rain suits) ...


----------



## Marlin_444

6 days...

Tree Man says he may bring a Hog to cook, not sure if Fri or Sat evening; he can advise...  WOO HOO!!!

Them Smoked Chickens and Deer Roast were mighty fine on the last trip...

I will roll in Thursday night late; prolly sleep in the truck then set up again on Friday Morning...

Weather Forecast:  Wet and Rainy

Fri - Sep 7

80°
58°
Mostly Sunny
Chance of rain:
10%Wind:
N at 3 mph 

Sat Sep 8

77°
55°
Showers
Chance of rain:
30%Wind:
N at 4 mph 

Sun Sep 9

78°
52°
Showers
Chance of rain:
40%Wind:
N at 4 mph 

So it goes at Bear Camp...

WOO HOO!!!

See you soon...


----------



## ranger374

yep, haven't been up there yet when it did not rain.


----------



## bowstring

*bear camp*

 thursday in am.     I'll see you on mountain.


----------



## Marlin_444

bowstring said:


> thursday in am.     I'll see you on mountain.



Sky gonna make it?


----------



## Marlin_444

ranger374 said:


> yep, haven't been up there yet when it did not rain.



Nasty ol'Bears gotta eat when it rains too...


----------



## Marlin_444

5 days...  

See y'all soon.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> 5 days...
> 
> See y'all soon.




Leaving today for a weeks travels...
Don't return till Next Sat PM...
Hope everyone has a great hunt next weekend, and I will see you all in Oct for the BP hunt.....


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> Leaving today for a weeks travels...
> Don't return till Next Sat PM...
> Hope everyone has a great hunt next weekend, and I will see you all in Oct for the BP hunt.....



Safe travels! See you BP opener...


----------



## Marlin_444

4 days... 

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

3...


----------



## ranger374

Fall is in the air..........................

Went to do some scouting this morning.  Started out tagging a few squirrels then worked my way down to the swamp.  Saw some hog sign, so i decided to walk the edge of the swamp out in hopes of jumping a hog.  As i neared the head of the lake, i heard something walking in the swamp and what sounded like limbs breaking.  Got ready for a big ole black hog to step out--but something caught my eye about 30 yds away.  It ended up being a decent sized 8 point buck violently thrashing a tree trying to get the velvet off.  It was a pretty neat sight as I have never saw a deer do this before.  It was just like on TV -- his antlers were bloody and velvet was hanging off all over the place.  Tried to get closer to video or take a pic with the phone, but he eventually saw me and returned to the depths of the thick beaver swamp.  Now I am ready to fling a arrow at something.


----------



## Marlin_444

ranger374 said:


> Fall is in the air..........................
> 
> Went to do some scouting this morning.  Started out tagging a few squirrels then worked my way down to the swamp.  Saw some hog sign, so i decided to walk the edge of the swamp out in hopes of jumping a hog.  As i neared the head of the lake, i heard something walking in the swamp and what sounded like limbs breaking.  Got ready for a big ole black hog to step out--but something caught my eye about 30 yds away.  It ended up being a decent sized 8 point buck violently thrashing a tree trying to get the velvet off.  It was a pretty neat sight as I have never saw a deer do this before.  It was just like on TV -- his antlers were bloody and velvet was hanging off all over the place.  Tried to get closer to video or take a pic with the phone, but he eventually saw me and returned to the depths of the thick beaver swamp.  Now I am ready to fling a arrow at something.



That sound was your heart in your throught!!! 

I am primed and ready; rain suits in order so BRING IT ON...

Got a spot scoped out and looking to put the THAWACK on that big ole bear...

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Two days to go before camp; three days til Bear Whackin begins...

Weather: 

Fri  Sep 7
86°F
63°F
Mostly Sunny
Chance of rain: 20% Wind: S at 4 mph 

Sat Sep 8
77° 
58°
Scattered T-Storms Chance of rain: 50% 
Wind: 
SW at 4 mph 

Sun Sep 9
75°
50°
Partly Cloudy
Chance of rain: 
20% Wind: 
NNW at 7 mph

As usual, Rain Gear is in order...

My plan is to roll in late Thursday night...

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sorry I missed it but the misses said "new dog in the house don't you be sleeping in the dog house."  Archery opener is on the calendar.



Got you down - - Unless you Crawfish!

See yah!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Call - - The irregulars attending (as best I noted)

gobbleinwoods (indicated calendared)
RPM (checked in ay 12 days)
Bowstring
Ranger374
Marlin_444

treeman101 - Indicated he's bringin a hog...


----------



## pnome

I'll be there friday evening sometime.  Will head up as soon as I can get through work.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Call - - The irregulars attending (as best I noted)

pnome (  )
gobbleinwoods (indicated calendared)
RPM (checked in at 12 days)
Bowstring
Ranger374
Marlin_444


*V*


----------



## RPM

I may go up tomorrow afternoon.
See you there.


----------



## Marlin_444

RPM said:


> I may go up tomorrow afternoon.
> See you there.



Be safe!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

24 Hours til Bear Camp...  Actually more like 12 for me...  Making the late night run will try to get out of the office at around 3:00 PM but you know how that goes...  5.5 hours door to camp, but as I cross over the border I loose an hour (dern)...  

Roll Call - - The irregulars attending (as best I noted)

pnome
gobbleinwoods 
RPM 
Bowstring
Ranger374
Marlin_444

Bring some wood...  I'll have my grill, may need some Charcoal; Burgers and Sausage coming with me...  Buns & Cheese - - Catsup and Mustard needed...


----------



## Marlin_444

http://www.solunarforecast.com/solunarchart.aspx

Best time(s) to be in the woods this weekend arpund Bear Camp...

9/8 - 7:00 to 10:00 AM and 6:45 - O'dark 30

9/9 - 7:00 to 10:00 AM 



*V*


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Hope you guys have a great weekend !!!!!!!!!!!!

Really bummed I will miss all the festivities (and laughs)....

Be safe and shoot straight !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

In the Truck...


----------



## Marlin_444

I have arrived... RPM is here, see y'all!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

In camp...  Where have we seen this before? 

*V*


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> In camp...  Where have we seen this before?
> 
> *V*



Bet he is headed up the ridge behind camp....

Someone needs to hunt the ridge behind "Treebeard"  !!


----------



## olhippie

I plan to see you guys in camp for the black powder hunt. Same place as always? (296) Hope Hiram will be with me.


----------



## olhippie

Has Dana been around?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

olhippie said:


> I plan to see you guys in camp for the black powder hunt. Same place as always? (296) Hope Hiram will be with me.



Yep, same place (296)....
Look forward to seeing you and Hiram again....Lots of
bear sign everywhere !!!
Also saw 2 big does during Aug scout weekend.....


----------



## Marlin_444

O fer 1, had a deer blow at me round 8 AM, bottom of clover road... Bob's Creek is calling me... Likely back there this evening... 

Howard has a snake story that involves Joe...  Not what you think!!!  That either


----------



## Marlin_444

olhippie said:


> Has Dana been around?



Hey Ian - 

Not yet, I hope he can get by this evening!!! 

When will we see the San Francisco Gator Tamer??? 

*V*


----------



## olhippie

*good friends*

It is good to see the same camp names. After the year of the 'death' march I've felt bound to that camp gang by shared adventure. I pray that everyone is enjoying great well being and we all get bear blood on us!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

BIL broke his ankle Thursday dang sure changed my plans.  Hope someone sticks a bear.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

OK guys....We need updates.....


----------



## Killer Kyle

Updates fellas!!!  Stories don't tell themselves!


----------



## ranger374

Only 1 bear spotted -- pnome can tell the details -- plenty of sign though -- I had one come through some time between my scouthing fri afternoon and when i got back there sat. morning--FRESH poop on the trail and claw marks on 2 white oaks that was not there fri afternoon.  i glassed every inch of those 2 trees, but nothing but squirrels to be seen.  my guess is it was done at night.  seems that there is gonna be plenty of acorns this year, so the bears, deer, hogs, etc are not having to go very far to find some food right now.  chestnut oaks are falling, but not geting hit real hard.  it seems that most of the sighn i found was where white oaks were falling.
saw nothing saturday -- hunted a patch of white oaks that were raining water and acorns.  thought one time i should have worn a helmet.  snuck up close enough to a deer this morning but too many mtn.laurel bushes in the way.  oh well maybe next time.  Was really looking forward to tattooing one with one of my tree sharks!!


----------



## pnome

Let's see here.....

Got to camp friday around 6 pm.   We had a little excitement while setting up camp.  I'm looking for something in my truck when I hear a shot go off in camp.  Look up to see Howard (ranger374) shooting a .22 at his tent.   Asked what he was shooting at and he said a copperhead!   Little bugger had tried to slither under his tent.  So, we did the proper thing.  Howard skinned and cleaned it, and me and Skylar ate it.  Not much meat on the little guy, really not enough to get any good idea what it tasted like.  Just stringy.  

Saturday was uneventful for me, except for the rain storm that caught me out in the woods.  Love my umbrella blind!

This morning was quite exciting though.  Went to my favorite spot and around 10 saw a deer slide in behind some small pines about 45 yrds away.  Couldn't tell buck or doe, but I waited for it to come out the other side of the pines and it never did.  So I tried grunting to see if that might get it's curiosity up, but no good.  So I put on my best stalk and got close.  No luck, but it was plenty exciting.

Then about an hour later I caught sight of a medium sized bear climbing down a tree about 80yrds away.  He disappeared into some thick stuff at the base of the tree and once again I was playing the waiting game.  Nothing for about 20 mins so I put on another stalk.  With the same results.  No sign of the bear.   

Oh well..  It was a BEAUTIFUL morning and had two heart-pounding moments.   Great morning to be in the mountains!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Copperhead !!!!!!!    Holy cow !!!!!!

Glad Howard saw, and shot it....Those snakes can be
aggressive......
Where did it come from ????   It was very grown up behind where
I usually camp.....Lots of tall grass for him to hide in....
Really glad Howard sent the rascal to snake heaven !!!!!!!

Really bummed I missed the weekend....I got in from TX Sat PM
and went to Sheffield WMA about 20 mins from home, Sun AM...
beautiful cool day, but saw no deer....

Hope the acorns hold out till BP weekend....


----------



## ranger374

7Mag Hunter said:


> Copperhead !!!!!!!    Holy cow !!!!!!
> 
> Glad Howard saw, and shot it....Those snakes can be
> aggressive......
> Where did it come from ????



It just came out across where i parked and was headed towards my tent.  i tried a couple of shots with the 22, but a scoped 22 at 2 yds is pretty tough to hit a moving snake head.  so that just sped it up and it went under my tent.  i ran over and grabbed it by the tail and slung it back onto the red clay behind my truck.  then i stepped on its head and picked it up.  took some pics then the gerber gator went to work.  guess i tried out the snake boots--it did bite them 2x's but didn't get thru -- small fangs too--maybe 1/4" long--enough to make you sore.  don't want to "test" the boots on anything bigger

Being that Joe had made his bet about not eating any store bought meat products, I asked if he wanted it to eat it--he said if you skin it i'll eat it.  don't know if he really wanted to eat it or if he said that cause he thought i would not skin it--so i skint it and he had to eat snake instead of crow.


----------



## RPM

I had a good time with good folks.  
Still a bit sore from the little bit of hiking, etc. that I did.
Saturday morning took a walk down an old logging road lookimg to setup off the road.
I was checking one spot where an old trail crossed the road.
It seemed too thick to have shooting lanes in any direction without a lot of trimming.  
The whole time I was walking and standing at the trail there was a bunch noises from dogs, people, vehicles etc. down the steep slope of the mountain.
While I'm looking for shooting lanes the squirrels start going crazy.
They started down the slope then went over and past me making a bunch of noise.
Then between the other noises I heard another noise 2x somewhere down the slope. 
(At camp I was told it was most likely a bear that got the squirrels going and the noise was the bear.)
Went further down the road to a nice bend.
I was facing the road to line up a couple shooting lanes.
All of a sudden there's this crashing behind me.
I got busted by something that ran down hill crashing through trees and snapping branches.
That was it for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## RPM

Looks like I may be out for muzzle loader weekend.
Wife's cousin, that she hasn't seem in years, is coming to town for a school reunion.
She's trying to get some family together while he's here.
He is getting in a couple of days before the weekend and leaves Monday after.
We will see.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All - 

I was 0 fer 3 hunts...  My goal was to hit a new area that I had not hunted; put in my stand and never went back until I was ready to pull it...  More on that later...

So, as my new "Ritual" at least for this season have become...  I arrived at 11:30 PM Central / 12:30 Eastern...  RPM was at camp and set up...  We chatted a moment and it was off to bed (for me sleeping in my truck);  I think I'll not do that again as I tossed and turned all night...

Next morning I got up, French Pressed some coffee (Mmmmm); then setup my tent/awning etc. taking my time to get it just right...  The old tent has now been burned as it ripped in the back so I have another one that I got from Jack (thanks!)...  

I found a new spot; will go back to it as some whites were just coming in...  Where I set up my portable...  As I said before; put in in that spot and never went back until I was about ready to leave...

Found the white oaks and sign, so; with any luck by BP Opener it'll be good to go  - - It was another great hunting trip and I an anxious to get a bear this season, my next best hope if MZ opener so until then - - 

Get out and get a Bear!

*V*


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

RPM said:


> Looks like I may be out for muzzle loader weekend.
> Wife's cousin, that she hasn't seem in years, is coming to town for a school reunion.
> She's trying to get some family together while he's here.
> He is getting in a couple of days before the weekend and leaves Monday after.
> We will see.



I might not make BP weekend ether.....or gun season !!!

Went to the Dr. this AM and have to begin some therapy
for a long standing hip issue.....Also injections in hip..
Long story short, I was in a car wreck 4 yrs ago and had
hip dislocation.....It is mildly problematic from time to
time, and I guess i caused a major flair up after my hike
up the Mtn during scout weekend.....Since scout weekend
I have been pretty miserable......Out of town all last
week was no help ether....Lots of airport walking...
Dr said this AM that if therapy and anti anti-inflamitory (sp)
meds don't help, he recommends hip replacement before
Xmas.....
Might not be any more Mountain hikes for me boys !!!!
Guess I'll have to tend the fire and watch Rons BBQ grill...


----------



## RPM

Sorry to hear that Doug.
Hopefully the meds and therapy will work.
Look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Begin Hydrotherapy next week and another injection in 2 weeks..

I kinda knew this was on the horizon as the Dr has indicated this
would likely be the outcome 2 yrs ago...I just wanted to put it off
as long as I could while putting up with flair ups.....Going to 
another specialist in 3-4 weeks for maybe other options (injections)....

Guess I should not have pulled up that Mtn in the rain during
scout weekend.....Been paying for it since...
If I ain't on the Mtn in person, I will be there in spirit !!!!


----------



## pnome

That sucks.   You know we'll be missing you around camp.


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> I might not make BP weekend ether.....or gun season !!!
> 
> Went to the Dr. this AM and have to begin some therapy
> for a long standing hip issue.....Also injections in hip..
> Long story short, I was in a car wreck 4 yrs ago and had
> hip dislocation.....It is mildly problematic from time to
> time, and I guess i caused a major flair up after my hike
> up the Mtn during scout weekend.....Since scout weekend
> I have been pretty miserable......Out of town all last
> week was no help ether....Lots of airport walking...
> Dr said this AM that if therapy and anti anti-inflamitory (sp)
> meds don't help, he recommends hip replacement before
> Xmas.....
> Might not be any more Mountain hikes for me boys !!!!
> Guess I'll have to tend the fire and watch Rons BBQ grill...



I'll swap you my Arthritis...  My back just started feeling better this morning, it's been knotted up for almost 4 weeks...  

I think pullin some hills helped, I feel much better today...  

Take care of yourself! 

We'll see you in the hills...

*V*


----------



## ranger374

Hope everything works out ok -- was hoping you could go back and get the big one you snuck up on last year.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Thanks guys....
One of the most notable issues with a posterior hip dislocation is
the quicker onset of arthritis in the hip due to damage and 
loss of natural lubricity and movement of the hip....
I have had increased frequency of flair ups in the last year.....
Nothing but HD meds helps the pain, but that is not a long term option for me....
Might have to heal up and miss BP weekend and go for gun opener.....


----------



## Marlin_444

Black Powder Opener - 10/12 - 14...

30 day countdown begins today...

Lock-N-Load...

Fire in the hole...

Smoke'm if you got'em... 

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

40,182 Minutes...


----------



## Marlin_444

Dreamin about Bear killin whilest working...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Week 1 of Hydrotherapy (excersise in hot tub) in the books....
No relief.............Injection Friday.....
Dr says mild walking OK, but nothing over 100 yds at a time.....
Grocery store OK, but nothing more.....
Anti-inflam drugs and happy pills !!!!!!!!

Maybe, I will get to hunt around Treebeard on BP weekend.....It is
not much farther than 100 yds or so from camp.....

Just gonna have to sneak out of the house......


----------



## Marlin_444

Alright...  WOO HOO and Lets kill a Bear! 

*V*


----------



## pnome

We can put a saddle on Ron if need a ride.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Maybe I can put a lift kit, and larger (mud) tires on a
Scooter Chair !!!!

and a gun rack..
and an umbrella (or pontoons) for those "scattered showers".....


----------



## Marlin_444

Thad'be a Cooter Chair!!! 

Maybe some Flames, straight pipes and a Chrome Chain steerin wheel!!!  

Went to the "World of Beer" in Columbia, SC last night; so next to it "Taco Mac" looks like Micky D's... 

They have 600 beers on tap and in bottles...  I was in Brew Heaven...  A MUST go anytime whilest in Columbia!!! The "Vista" area of town smack dab in Gamecock City...


----------



## Marlin_444

21 days...  Oh my...  Here we go!


----------



## Marlin_444

20 days...


----------



## ranger374

any one stuck a deer yet??  got close yesterday, but when she stepped out in the woods road she looked right at me and of course i was stuck right in the middle of the darn thing -- she snorted and leaped in one motion and was gone -- oh well maybe next time.

been busy as heck -- trying to get caught up on work -- and researching for a possible elk hunt somewhere out west for next year -- looking at pics of what folks are sticking out there this year is adding fuel to the fire!!  hopefully i can make it up there for ML week -- maybe mon. to wed.


----------



## Marlin_444

Been "road kill" (travelin) with business myself... 

I will get in Friday after 5 PM...  

Planning to meet with clients in N GA and will get in as soon as I can...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ranger374 said:


> any one stuck a deer yet??  got close yesterday, but when she stepped out in the woods road she looked right at me and of course i was stuck right in the middle of the darn thing -- she snorted and leaped in one motion and was gone -- oh well maybe next time.
> 
> been busy as heck -- trying to get caught up on work -- and researching for a possible elk hunt somewhere out west for next year -- looking at pics of what folks are sticking out there this year is adding fuel to the fire!!  hopefully i can make it up there for ML week -- maybe mon. to wed.




Went to Sheffield WMA , archery only WMA 2 times...Had a nice
doe 20 yds away, but so thick, no chance to push an
arrow thru.....

Wife not real happy with me going, but ya do what ya
gotta do......

Hope to get to go BP weekend, but likely not the Mtns....

Wife says "maybe" back to the Jones cty club where I can
drive to a tower, or hunt on the ground....No camping...
Stay in camper or hotel...

No more climbing trees////

Therapy is no help and 2nd round of injections next week.

We'll see................


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Doug - 

Glad you got out!  Me and the son in law built 5 shooting houses at the club this weekend...  I am wiped out...

Looking forward to BP opener... 

Then I am out on business in Chicago and will miss the Alabama bow opener...  

Found a Hiddie Hole thiss weekend... Persimon trees...  Hung a ladder...  

Can't wait!!! 

*V*


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey Doug -
> 
> Glad you got out!  Me and the son in law built 5 shooting houses at the club this weekend...  I am wiped out...
> 
> Looking forward to BP opener...
> 
> Then I am out on business in Chicago and will miss the Alabama bow opener...
> 
> Found a Hiddie Hole thiss weekend... Persimon trees...  Hung a ladder...
> 
> Can't wait!!!
> 
> *V*



Thanks Ron,

Hopefully hip will improve after the next injection (s)...
Pain almost gone, and walking without a stick.....

Got my new in-line sighted in and ready to go...
Several ladders and tower stands I can use in the club to
get off the ground.....I will just have to climb slow and
use my right leg to do all the work !!!!

BIL said he would take my camper to the club and set it up.... 
So all i gotta do is show up and hunt.....
Wife said no ATV but my little red truck is perfect for the
club land....

Got my fingers crossed...

Gonna miss all you guys....


----------



## Marlin_444

17 days...  

Time to get the smoke poles out and in the words of David Lee Roth...

Light'em Up!!!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Work may be getting in my way for the MZ Opener... More tomorrow...  DANGNABIT!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

15 Days...

I shuld know by tomorrow but looks like I will not be able to make the MZ opener, I was already not gonna make the Gun Opener...

Maybe another weekend during Modern Gun Season...  Looks like I am toast, we'll see...


----------



## pnome

Boo...


----------



## Marlin_444

I am toast, won't make it for MZ or Modern...  Still worlkin though..

Maybe end of season...  

Good luck Y'all... 

*V*


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> I am toast, won't make it for MZ or Modern...  Still worlkin though..
> 
> Maybe end of season...
> 
> Good luck Y'all...
> 
> *V*




I am out too......

Wife says I "might" get to go BP hunting at the Jones cty
club (Macon area).....
No long hikes, sit in tower stand in swivel captains chair.

Dr also says I have to loose 10-15 lbs..

Guess I will join Joe on a diet....Except mine is a bit more
stringent !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ranger374

Yep not gonna make the weekend either.  Gonna try for maybe Monday to Wednesday.  Got a couple of spots for grouse picked out too.  I guess that don't get leave too may left that can make it


----------



## pnome

Looks like just me and Jack.  If Jack is still coming??


I'm going regardless.  Even if I have to camp alone.  Nothing's gonna keep me away.    That weekend is going to be magical up in those hills.


----------



## Marlin_444

Give them stinkin Bears a run for their money... 

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

One week...  I'll ne in New Orleans... See y'all soon!!! 

Our Bow Opener is Monday 10/15 - - I'll be back on Sunday so I'mm takin the 15th and 16th off... 

We got some great green fields coming in, Wheat, Clover, Raep and other natural grasses  

I'll be glued to my Crack Berry as I know someone is gonna score one biggun...  

*V*


----------



## pnome

Ok, so... Am I really the only one planning on being there?


----------



## Marlin_444

No really...  Dang... Let's do a season closer? 

*V*


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

pnome said:


> Ok, so... Am I really the only one planning on being there?




Bummer.......I'll be there in spirit, and hoping you get
"the" shot !!!!!!
Just be sure to post or send us all TXT "when" you get 
your bear.....

Got Dr appt tomorrow...Feel better, and "almost" have
the wife "letting" me go to the club Sat....

She may wake up Sat AM, and I ain't home !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ranger374

pnome said:


> Ok, so... Am I really the only one planning on being there?



looks that way -- i still can't be there till monday.  probally come back wednesday.

if you go by yourself send me a text and tell me where you are gonna be just in case.


----------



## bowstring

*Black powder opener, roll call*

Bowstring and Skylar will arrive Friday in the a.m. and stay until monday.  I may come back tues til thurs.
Menu for saturday night chicken thighs, hamburgers and tree rats (Skylar has been quite busy to provide the tree rats)
In honor of Ron, will marinate in Red Stag. 
Hope Joe brings his grill.
David and Tyler, two new friends, will be arriving Fri p.m.
Hoping Jeff and Fletcher check in Fri or Sat.
Here's hoping for a great time and will need lots of help dragging bear. 
Will miss the presence of Ron, Doug, Bob, Ranger,,,will put an extra log on the fire for you.
will be live from the mountain saturday morning.

Looking forward to a end of the season hunt too.

See ya on the mountain.


----------



## DeucesWild

Me and a couple of guys from the office are gonna ride up tomorrow for a little scouting trip with intentions of coming back after the gun opener for a mid week hunt. Maybe we will see some of you guys up there.


----------



## pnome

Ok cool.  I'll see you Friday pm.  Will bring grill.  Ive got a new one.


----------



## olhippie

Hiram and I will be heading up there later today. We've got a lot of last minute get together, then we're n the road with our muzzleloaders. It'll be good to get together again up there. We're bring a load of firewood for the camp to use...olhippie


----------



## pnome

Sweet.  I'll see you guys tomorrow!


----------



## RPM

Have fun, be safe and good luck killing a bear.


----------



## Marlin_444

New Orleans is nice but I'd rather be on the mountain...

Get a BIG ONE Y'all...  

*V*


----------



## DeucesWild

Well the camp is still in one piece up on Bob's Creek Wouldn't you know somebody done stuck a campaign sign up at the dead end camp site Leaves are starting to change a little and found a little bear and deer sign where I found white oaks dropping about midway up the mountain sides. Hope you guys have a good weekend and kill a big un.


----------



## Marlin_444

Beignets and Chickory for breakfast???  

Today is the day,  walk that ridge; find that food/poop/bear...  

My spirit is with you; gonna hate not being able to help drag out...  

*V*


----------



## ranger374

well don't look like i will make it this week.  

how bout it anybody do any good up there this weekend??


----------



## Marlin_444

Ol Hippie make it...  Report? 

*V*


----------



## olhippie

Hiram and I arrived afternoon Thursday past, met an older fellow Garry Maddox in the campground and 'chewed the fat' awhile with him as we unloaded and got our campsite set. He's lived in the area for 38 years but his health won't allow him to go far into the wood any more. He put us on three separate sites close by where there was bear movement and hogs. We scouted all three areas Thursday late afternoon and Friday morning. Found lots of sign but none less than a week or so old. Late Friday Bowstring,Phome, Skylar, Dave and Tyler arrived. We had a great time around the camp and enjoyed lots of wonderful stories together. Saturday morning began the hunt, but also began an overcast sky and blustery winds that often swirled around all four quadrants of the compass! Te winds were so strong that nothing could be heard in the forest, and it's likely nothing would be heard in those conditions since the critters all laid low! No game sighted by any hunters other than some turkeys that were seen by Phome who headed up a trail approaching the head of the Appalachian trail . Hiram went down a ridge where we'd seen a 'ton' of sign but no movement in the wind. Same for me, although at one point as I sat stand next to a creek overlooking a big stand of white oaks, I did catch a strong whiff of strong musk smell. I saw no game at all. Sunday morning as I arose I was disappointed to find the wind still howling, I went back to bed, tried again at 7:30 am. and it seemed to have slackened a bit, so I set out for an area when Hiram and I had found a fresh fore paw print of a nice sized bear in some soft clay along an old overgrown logging road (the print was just over 4" square, no cub, for sure! And had just over a 2 foot stride). I hunted that old road hard! and found a spot where some white oaks over hanging the road had dropped a 'ton' of acorns! (other spots with lots of oaks seemed to have had a very light drop this year!). Lots of the acorns had been heavily browsed by bear or hog (hard to say because the ground was rock hard and wouldn't give up a print, no scat so it's unlikely it was hogs). Anyway the wind never let up and not a squirrel was seen. I sat two or three hours watching the acorn rich area to no avail. I headed back toward my truck but around noon the wind laid down! THIS IS WHAT I"D BEEN AWAITING! I snugged myself in against a twin trunked tree just off the logging road where I could get a good long look in both directions. It was to comfortable after so much walking! I could now hear near silence, and closed my eyes awhile, listening intently all the while (Hiram claims I went to sleep! BUT at my age, truthfully I've learned to relax so well I can't be sure I didn't sleep a bit, I do know this! I heard a squish, squish ,squish, walking and Sparked alert! I looked by down the road to my left nothing, I looked to my right, "Thats a Bear! Thats MY Bear!" Nothing between he and me but thirty yards of crystal mountain air, as he stepped across the road, He was jet ink black, about three foot at the shoulder, couldn't see his ears, belly about 6 or 7 inches off the ground. He wasn't an Alaskan Brownie, but he WEREN'T no cub! He was mid road now, I brought my TC Impact up from my lap to my shoulder, he was at the edge of the road now, still walking, I don't think he saw me. The cross-hairs went right behind his shoulder, I paused a moment as he did also, there was a good deal of road edge brush between he and me. He dropped of the road edge and slid down the bank. I could see him now,,TREES! I had to move a bit and saw just snatches of his black body twixt the tangle of trees as he went for the bottom, NO SHOT! MY BEAR, "MY" BEAR! I can't believe this! A better shot will likely never be offered any hunter!.....Now "Hindsight" as I re-lived those few seconds over the next couple hours. He was exactly 32 steps from me, it turned out there wasn't a great deal of brush it was just that I saw all the brush between he and me alongside that road. The brush wasn't even woody stemmed stuff by more watery stemmed stuff. I SHOULD have shot in that brief instant when both he and I hesitated! No better shot was coming, no better shot was there! My 290 grain Barnes copper bullet at 1850 fps, over 90 grains of Blackhorn 209 (the finest black-powder substitute ever!) would have blown that bear all the way back to Atlanta in my truck! But this old expierenced hunter, made a greenhorn mistake! I meant well, my hunter's heart didn't want to shoot through brush, BUT at THAT moment my BRAIN should have pulled the trigger! I thank GOD for the exhilarating experience, burned forever in my memory bank, AND I ask His forgiveness for my selfish human disappointment for not having gotten "My Bear!"........I'd be a rude ingrate if I didn't say thanks to Bowstring (Jack) for the great enjoyment shared in camp, much of which is due to him! God bless you Jack, you're one of the best parts of the mountains...And Phome (Joe) thanks to you too, you're such a great guy to share camp with, and I'll never forget our 'death march' down old Brass-town Bald! Your GPS and thirty way-points saved our bacon, and a likely helicopter fee we'd have had to pay!...Skylar, Young fellow you've got the makings of a great hunter! I saw how you treated that lizard you caught. I saw a hunter's heart, and love and respect for this grand thing we call our mother Earth. You'll have some great adventures ahead of you ,thats for sure!....Dave and Tyler, great sharing camp with you guys!And I appreciate your patience listening to an ol'hippie's adventure stories too. ...I can't wait to give it another go, and with "My Bear" still out there!


----------



## olhippie

I've got photos of the bear print in the clay, and the scrub where he 'bailed out and slid down off the side of the logging road. I'll post them later when my phone is fixed (it is refusing to go to the Internet the last two days, so I can't even post them to my face book page. Hiram may know how to retrieve them from my phone to my PC, so I can send them on.


----------



## Marlin_444

Shoot it Ian... Alas...  Another Bear Hunt!!!  

Wish I could have shot a Bear this past weekend...  

Fling'n Errs in the AM, wish me THWACK'NZ... 

Who is making the Modern Gun Opener? 

*V*


----------



## pnome

Looks like you had a much more exciting sunday than i did!

I didn't see anything but some of the most stunning woodland in early fall you're apt to see.


----------



## bowstring

*black powder opener weekend*

Skylar and I arrived about 3:00 friday...running late as usual...quite windy fri, sat and sun, beautiful today after raining all night..
Saw one cub bear and a bunch of squirel, 
Missed all the regulars, always a pleasure to see olHippie and Hiram. 
Fond memories always made sitting around the fire.
First time for David and Tyler. They had a great time.
Joes easy up blew up over his tent as it was so windy saturday.
Planning and looking fwd to next hunt
Keep in touch.
thanks fellas for the great time and for taking time with Skylar.
Bowstring (Jack)


----------



## ripplerider

Really enjoyed seeing you guys again. Sorry I didnt get back by to see yall again but my mother was admitted to the hospital Sat. afternoon with an erratic heartbeat that went up to 180 beats per min. at times. She's back home now but it was scary for awhile until they got it regulated. She's never had any heart issues before. I hunted the clover rd. Sat. morning. No white oak acorns in that area whatsoever  and not many red oaks. Jack I need your phone number, it doesnt show up when you leave a voicemail. Is anyone still up here hunting? I spent all day in Atl. yesterday straghtening out a tag issue, what fun. Thanks for the hat Ron let me know what I owe you. Good luck hunting all.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Jeff - 

The hat is a thank you for the piles of wood you have provided us with; so we appreciate you!

Brother Jack, it was indeed my loss having missed a single opportunity to have you share your wisdom, laughs and a Campfire with you and all of our "Irregulars" around Bob's Creek.

Oh and speaking of "Wisdom" - - Those of you who missed the opportunity to meet the one and only Ol Hippie (Ian), well those moments would be etched into your remaining "Good Brain" cells for the duration... 

Welcome to the crew, you newbies will never be the same ) )...

Joe, well - - I'll be in Atlanta soon so we can grab some "Fish Bait" or do Pint Night at Taco Mac...  

I look forward to seeing all of you soon either here or there...

How about a season ender?  December 27 and 28?  Roll up on the 26th...  

God bless and keep everyone...

Good luck with Dear Season!!!

*V*


----------



## olhippie

I'm tentatively planning to head back up to camp this weekend. I'll hunt a few days there if the weather allows, and head out to a Di-Lane quota hunt later in the coming week. I hope to see some of our regulars there. Looks like Hiram will be busy with other things. I guess if I had a girlfriend I might be otherwise busy at times too.Anybody else coming up? I got a couple good spots with a 'ton' of sign found last weekend, some good acorns too (this year they are an especial key since the crop seems generally scarce)...


----------



## olhippie

I got my phone fixed but don't know how to post photos here from it. I've posted the bear print, and bear slide, photos on my FaceBook page (Ian Madge)..


----------



## pnome

olhippie said:


> I'm tentatively planning to head back up to camp this weekend. I'll hunt a few days there if the weather allows, and head out to a Di-Lane quota hunt later in the coming week. I hope to see some of our regulars there. Looks like Hiram will be busy with other things. I guess if I had a girlfriend I might be otherwise busy at times too.Anybody else coming up? I got a couple good spots with a 'ton' of sign found last weekend, some good acorns too (this year they are an especial key since the crop seems generally scarce)...



That bear keeping you up at night then?

I'm game for another shot at em this weekend.  Weather looks to be fantastic.


----------



## Marlin_444

Go get'em!


----------



## pnome

Soooo......

olhippie, are they still tentative plans or definate?  Need to know before around noon tomorrow, or I'll assume you've made other plans and I'll just go hunt my club in Lumpkin county.


----------



## olhippie

Pnome, I'll be heading up there immediately after work tomorrow (mid day), so I should make camp in the mid afternoon. Anyone else coming up? We should have a much improved chance at bear movement with the good weather! Lots of sign.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Call -Modern Gun Opener

Olhippie
Pnome


----------



## Marlin_444

Alas I am in Chicago...  

"Cheese Boyga... Cheese Boyga...  Cheese Boyga..."

Go get that Stink'n Bear!!!


----------



## pnome

olhippie said:


> Pnome, I'll be heading up there immediately after work tomorrow (mid day), so I should make camp in the mid afternoon. Anyone else coming up? We should have a much improved chance at bear movement with the good weather! Lots of sign.



You will likely get to camp before me but i wont be too far behind ya.


----------



## olhippie

....I'm on my way. No hunt pardner this time, other than my little Winchester model 100 .308 Carbine. I'm excited about the clear weather we'll have! Game ought to be on the move!...Leaving Atlanta for camp right now..


----------



## Marlin_444

How'd it go Y'all?

*V*


----------



## pnome

Weather was AMAZING!  Hanging with olhippie, always a pleasure.

No luck with the bears.  

Some dudes set off a bomb in camp Saturday.  No kidding.  I'll let Ian tell that since he was there and i wasn't.


----------



## Marlin_444

Whose in the woods?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Still limping along.....Went BP hunting but no luck....Picked for
WMA quota hunt next week, and plan to go..
No climbing trees, gotta hunt OTG......

We need more follow up on the "bomb" in camp !!!!!
Hippie, Joe, ya gotta fill us in !!!!!


----------



## pnome

Some dudes blew up a perfectly good mailbox from what I could tell from the shrapnel.  

Made a heck of a noise.  I was way back over where I shot that turkey and heard it as a very large boom that was definitely not a rifle or pistol.  

Got back to camp and olhippie told me they had just left.   They inadvertently shot my camp chair too.   And then someone stole it that evening while I was out hunting.


----------



## ranger374

that sucks.  at least your tent was still there.  now you can just get a UGA chair.  bad as they are playing no one will want to steal one of those.


----------



## pnome

ranger374 said:


> that sucks.  at least your tent was still there.  now you can just get a UGA chair.  bad as they are playing no one will want to steal one of those.



Neither I nor Ian bothered with a tent this trip.  Which was a good thing because it likely would not have survived the mailbox explosion.


----------



## olhippie

I came in at noon to meet Pnome and met two fellows set up with an arsenal of various guns, long and handguns. They shot a thousand rounds it seemed while I cooked up my lunch, waiting for Joe. I had a pair of ear muff shooting protectors on so the noise didn't bother me. One of the guys said they were about to make a big noise, and shoot a mailbox full of tenite explosive. It shoot the van and made quite a boom! It blew the mailbox to shreded shapnel. They were just having fun.(And scaring the bears out of the area!)


----------



## olhippie

I got some meat yesterday down in Waynesboro Ga. at Di-Lane plantation WMA hunt. I took a 100 lb. doe for first meat of this season. Good weather and a nice hunt there. Always fun to visit the "Bird Dog capital of the world", Waynesboro Ga.


----------



## Marlin_444

I am enjoying my 4th bow hunt of the Alabama Bow Season this mormning...  No Deer yet...


----------



## Marlin_444

Seen a doe and fawn this AM, zoom IN...

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Joe got this NICE Doe today...  Good shooting Braugh!

Let's hear the story, including the "Buck Bomb" 

Hah!!! 

*V*


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Joe got this NICE Doe today...  Good shooting Braugh!
> 
> Let's hear the story, including the "Buck Bomb"
> 
> Hah!!!
> 
> *V*



Well, Saturday morning I decided to try "The Buck Bomb" out.  Now, I was thinking this was just some regular spray can.  It's not.  As I was bending over in the dark to spray an old stump I found out that the spray comes out of the top.  Sprayed all over my chest.  Smelled like the zoo for the rest of the day.

On the evening hunt I set up in this blind that has some real nice long views.  It's on a ridge and you can see the mountains of Blue Ridge WMA in the distance.  Just spectacular sunsets.  Right at sunset I see a deer come into view pretty far away.  So I dial up the scope to max and take a closer look.  I could tell it was a doe and since it was doe days....   I had my .30-06 rested well and she offered me a very nice broadside so I took the shot.   She fell over DRT.  I got out the rangefinder and it showed 179 yrds.  By far my longest shot.  

When I got up to her I saw my shot had hit her right where I was aiming.  High in the shoulder with a clean pass through and a big hole in the opposite ribcage.  Have to praise the 150 Grain InterLock SST from Hornady.


----------



## ripplerider

Way to go Pnome! Are you still on your bet? You wont starve now. I huntsd Blue Ridge wma Sat. Jumped   one deer, didnt see anything else. Found some good rubs and a scrape. Cant wait till Thanksgiving hunt, my favorite wma hunt. Some of yall should do a wma hunt with me this year. Hitting Coopers creek this week for primitive weapons hunt.


----------



## pnome

ripplerider said:


> Way to go Pnome! Are you still on your bet? You wont starve now. I huntsd Blue Ridge wma Sat. Jumped   one deer, didnt see anything else. Found some good rubs and a scrape. Cant wait till Thanksgiving hunt, my favorite wma hunt. Some of yall should do a wma hunt with me this year. Hitting Coopers creek this week for primitive weapons hunt.



Yup.  Got some meat for my table now.  No more veggie burgers for a while.

Wish I could join you on Coopers.  I gotta work.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

pnome said:


> Yup.  Got some meat for my table now.  No more veggie burgers for a while.
> 
> Wish I could join you on Coopers.  I gotta work.




I love Coopers Creek WMA....Good Luck Jeff !!!!

I might be up for a Blue Ridge hunt............Got 2nd round
of  injections in hip the 15th, and if I feel like I do now,
I could make it.....Feel better now than I have in 2 yrs !!!

Anyone else ????????????????  Jack, Joe, Ron ????Robert????  Hippie, Howard ????????


----------



## pnome

I wont be able to make the blue ridge hunt.   My wife is running a half marathon on thanksgiving and has my week a bit discombobulated.


----------



## ranger374

Got a doe Saturday afternoon.  first one with the recurve the wife got me last Christmas.  First one with the cedar arrows and the tree shark broadheads.  Dropped her in her tracks.  Those broadheads are awsome!!  by far the most massive damage of any broadhead i ever used.  about a 15 yard shot from the ladderstand.  somehow the arrow hit right behind the shoulder where i was aiming and should have exited below the opposite armpit -- but somehow it turned upward and logged in the spine on the same side as the entry.  still haven't figured out how that happened, but not complaining.  i really did not want to track and drag one out in the dark anyways.  I like shooting them then driving the truck up to where i shot them and load em up.


----------



## ripplerider

Good job Howard. What kind of recurve did your wife get you?  Got my son a Samick Red Stag for his birthday. He loves it, just needs more practice time before I turn him loose with it. Be glad to hunt with any of yall if you want to come up. I could put up a couple on my couches if that will help. Glad to hear your getting  better  7-Mag.


----------



## pnome

Nice work Howard!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I knew those Tree Sharks were going to work great.....

I am actually gonna try to go up to Crockford Pigeon WMA late
Wed or Thurs AM for a couple of days, if anyone else is gonna be
there...WMA looks good from the topo maps with plenty of
hiking trails, that do not seem to difficult...
Got a new foldable queen size air bed for my tent, and a new hunting
chair....
(wife is not very happy with me going)...............................


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Howard - Can you post a pic of the massive wound that Shark broad head must have made! 

I am reserving some time for the weekend of the Dec. 22nd and 23rd for a season ender...  

Anybody? I can't make it the last weekend of Dec.


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey Howard - Can you post a pic of the massive wound that Shark broad head must have made!
> 
> I am reserving some time for the weekend of the Dec. 22nd and 23rd for a season ender...
> 
> Anybody? I can't make it the last weekend of Dec.



Bear season ends Dec. 2nd.
http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/bear/


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

pnome said:


> Bear season ends Dec. 2nd.
> http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/bear/




I think some Mtn WMAs have deer/bear hunts in Dec....

Ron, do you have a GA WMA tag ??????


----------



## Marlin_444

Not yet...  November is gonna be tight...


----------



## ranger374

Jeff, the recurve is a october mountian, and i would not buy another.  had 2 replaced with cracked limbs(they were cracked when i took them out of the box).  they did replace them, it just took forever.  the samic should be a good bow.

Ron, it was after dark, and i did not get a chance to get a pic, but i can tell you the hole was massive.  i'll try to get a pic of the next one.

Would like to head up for a mountian hunt, but don't see where i have the time.  work and a 2 yr old running around i have not had very much time to hunt yet.


----------



## Marlin_444

Ok, Pnome - 11/28 in Alaska - Hah!!b


----------



## Marlin_444

Where are all you Bear KILLAS at this morning???

Perspective - 11 10 2012

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

ranger374 said:


> Jeff, the recurve is a october mountian, and i would not buy another.  had 2 replaced with cracked limbs(they were cracked when i took them out of the box).  they did replace them, it just took forever.  the samic should be a good bow.
> 
> Ron, it was after dark, and i did not get a chance to get a pic, but i can tell you the hole was massive.  i'll try to get a pic of the next one.
> 
> Would like to head up for a mountian hunt, but don't see where i have the time.  work and a 2 yr old running around i have not had very much time to hunt yet.



Hey Howard - 

Hold onto those 2 Year Old memories as they grow up quick!!!

I've bow hunted every weekend this season, it's Youth Gun hunt this weekend; so the orange cap is on - I have noy yet heard any shots.  

I hope you get a MOOKEY II this season!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Where are all you Bear KILLAS at this morning???
> 
> Perspective - 11 10 2012
> 
> *V*



In the office working !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Did not get to go to Crockford this week....Had a new
project come up and have to pay a few bills  $$$$$$$$$$$$$$
Going to Paulding this next week (20 mins) and Johns
Mtn the following week (i hope)....No Bears on
Paulding WMA, but Johns Mtn is good Bear habitat.....


----------



## Marlin_444

Work got in the way of MZ season for me... POOH...  Modern Gun opens tomorrow here in Alabama...  I will either be on stand at Plan A, B or C in the AM...  Gonna hit the road for camp around Noon...  Wish me luck and I hope that I have a very serendipitous five (5) days in the woods...  Mr. Mossy Horns, I am after you!!!!!

*V*

Opening Day - Plan A:  25 feet up, over a green field with funnels and a ridge, a box stand (Retired Porta Pooh if it rains)... I am stoked!!!  Much to watch, an all day plan...


----------



## pnome

Go get em Ron!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Good Luck Ron !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We need lots of pics ...............


----------



## Marlin_444

Son in law got a Nanny thid AM with his Cut down 444XLR... Pics to com


----------



## Marlin_444

Son inlaws opener Nanny... 

*V*


----------



## pnome

Nice!   Congrats!


----------



## Marlin_444

Great shot behind the shoulerquatering towards him - through the pump station...  Taught him everything I know about 444's... Hah!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

*Jesus' Margarita Taco Bell Crowe*

Fellow Bear Huntin Folk... 

I give you:

Jesus' Margarita Taco Bell Crowe, we call him Taco for short...


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Fellow Bear Huntin Folk...
> 
> I give you:
> 
> Jesus' Margarita Taco Bell Crowe, we call him Taco for short...



Aww, give him a hug for me.


----------



## ripplerider

Killed 2 Sat. in Franklin Co. Shot 6 pt. about 8:00, let him lie awhile, finally got down and dressed him and propped him open to cool. Friend was over the ridge so I got back in stand to let him hunt awhile longer. Started mouth grunting occasionally, bout 10:00 bigger buck showed up looking for action so I gave it to him. Kinda wish I'd passed , just a cull 8 , but he had a big body and I need meat. Have to hunt the wmas from now on if I want horns.


----------



## pnome

Congrats!  Hope you didn't have a long drag, two can be a handful in the hills.


----------



## ranger374

Had a decent 8pt duck my arrow last weekend.  oh well maybe next time.  have saw quite a few yotes this year, might have to start taking the rifle and thin a few out -- but hey that will be too tempting when bambi steps out just out of bow range...........

BTW congrats on the deer kills.....still waiting to see a mookie pic.......or one in front of my stand!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Gonna go with my Bud - Burly (Jeff the Preacher Man) Burleson - He has a line of camo...  Anywho...  PIG HUNTING...  Now I gotta decide: 

* 300 Win Mag   

* 444 Marlin   

* Bushmaster Carbon 15    

He took this HOG yesterday... 

Bankhead National Forest near our club... 

I'll scope it out and we'll have to hit it!!!


----------



## pnome

Nice hog.  I didn't know there were hogs out there.


----------



## Marlin_444

Non Native, the DCNR hates them; wants them all gone! 

Sum Buddy brought them out and turned them loose several years back, gotta get to the right places on the mountain...  

I'll scope it out! 

Oh and which weapon???

*V*


----------



## pnome

444 of course!


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> 444 of course!



Of course...


----------



## Marlin_444

Gonna go back - - Primo spot for hogs

Nothing taken today.  

Have a Happy Turkey Day!!!


----------



## olhippie

Went to Allatoona with my son Elijah last weekend. He got a nice doe, and I did too! She was a big girl, 120 lb. field dressed. I saw a small 6 point right at dark, but passed on him since I was on my own then, and in a heck of a hole, with a STEEP long hill, and I'd have to have dragged him up and out in the dark! Well I've got two does so far, so meats in the freezer....I'm still hurting over the bear I let get past me up there during MZ loader time!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

olhippie said:


> Went to Allatoona with my son Elijah last weekend. He got a nice doe, and I did too! She was a big girl, 120 lb. field dressed. I saw a small 6 point right at dark, but passed on him since I was on my own then, and in a heck of a hole, with a STEEP long hill, and I'd have to have dragged him up and out in the dark! Well I've got two does so far, so meats in the freezer....I'm still hurting over the bear I let get past me up there during MZ loader time!



Congrats Ian.....Glad you got meat in the freezer....
Been able to hunt a few times this year myself,,,Changed Drs
and Meds, and feel better than I have in 2 yrs...
Got this 8pt at West Point WMA Friday.....7mag entrance
hole is just to the right of the blood spot low and behind
the front shoulder.....Dropped in his tracks,,,,,turned his
heart to jelly....
Used a deer cart, and took awhile to get him out,,,,Just took it slow and
steady......Looking forward to  Turkey season !!!  It things
stay the same, I will be there !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Anyone game for a late season hunt ????
Chestatee--Dec 27-29---ether sex or bear
Lake Russell Dec 27-29 Black Powder---ether sex or bear

I am also gonna try to make the last Oaky Woods hunt Jan 5-11
Buck Only hunt.....Lots of pigs at Oaky.......


----------



## ripplerider

I'll be at Chestatee. Nice deer! Glad to hear youre doing better.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ripplerider said:


> I'll be at Chestatee. Nice deer! Glad to hear youre doing better.



Thanks Jeff....
Have not decided on Chestatee or Lake Russell.......
Russell is a bit closer to me and I hunted it years ago with 
good luck.. I have never been to Chestatee....

Look for my S-10 at Chestatee....I might just be there...


----------



## pnome

Congrats doug!!!


----------



## RPM

Can't make the dates in Dec. but might be able to do a few days at Oaky Woods.


----------



## Marlin_444

Good hunting Y'all - I spent the last week in thw woods of N. AL - saw a bunch - missed one but did not get a wall hanger...  

Looking forward to getting back out this weekend.  

Gonna try to get a Hog on the Mountain.

Merry Christmas everyone!

*V*


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Merry Christmas to all the "Outlaws"---

Hope you are all Blessed this season, and we can get together
again in the spring to chase the elusive mountain gobbler....


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Had "family" come in from Nashville and did not get to go to
Lake Russell.......Oh well......Life is, what it is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

I am going to try to go to Oaky Woods next Friday....Hope you can
make it RPM...PM me if you can......

One last chance, before I clean all the guns and store them till
fall.......................

God Bless you all, and Happy New Years to all my Outlaw Brothers......
Best group of guys I have ever hunted with..............


----------



## pnome

7Mag Hunter said:


> Merry Christmas to all the "Outlaws"---
> 
> Hope you are all Blessed this season, and we can get together
> again in the spring to chase the elusive mountain gobbler....



You know I'm always down for some mountain gobbler chasing.


----------



## Marlin_444

Come chase some Hogs the weekend of MLK or Bob Lee's Birthday weekend in the mountains of North Alabama for a three day weekend - Jan 19 to 21, plenty of room in the cabin... 

Happy New Year fellow "Outlaws" 

I am still O-Fer on any deer - - seein a bunch just able to connect (Couple misses (OMG)...


----------



## Marlin_444

Late but ruts on...  140lb 8 - left side messed up, looks like he was hit by a car or sumpin on the right rear... Forestry land buck... No does after 12/31...  Pigs in a couple weeks!!!


----------



## pnome

Congrats Ron!  Looking forward to going after some bama pigs with ya!


----------



## Marlin_444

Get the WMA stamp, we did some scouting on the mountain today...

The Black Warrior River WMA...

Breathtaking!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

*Oaky*

Went to Oaky for 3 days...Buck and hog only hunt...Saw
does each day and tons of hog sign but not able to get
one.......6 hogs killed by group that camped across from me...
Pic is small mud hole on one of the better roads back
by the river....


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

*oaky*

after i got thru mud hole....about 2 ft deep in the center...


----------



## pnome

I'm sure you're old truck had no problems with any little mudholes.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

*oaky*



pnome said:


> I'm sure you're old truck had no problems with any little mudholes.



It just crawled around them....

That particular mud hole claimed 2 full size 4x4 trucks (that i know about) with street tires....
They tried to drive straight thru it and dropped off in a 2' hole in the center.....


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> It just crawled around them....
> 
> That particular mud hole claimed 2 full size 4x4 trucks (that i know about) with street tires....
> They tried to drive straight thru it and dropped off in a 2' hole in the center.....



Never a good idea to go straight through any Mud Hole lest you have big ole mud tires, then it"s iffy...

We have three more weeks of our Deer Season so I am gonna make a run at another deer or two...

See y'all soon!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

How is everybody?


----------



## ranger374

How bout turkey opener anyone planning on going up the mtn??


----------



## pnome

Yup, me.  I think Doug gave a tentative yes to that plan as well.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

pnome said:


> Yup, me.  I think Doug gave a tentative yes to that plan as well.





Yep, I'm in....


----------



## Marlin_444

When is that?  I have a Hog Hunt 3/2 - 16... 

*V*


----------



## pnome

3/23


----------



## Marlin_444

Save me a spot, I plan on making it - - Gonna get an Annual License (outta state) Georgia for my birthday  - - Gotta get that Bear Rug!!! 

I'll set up the new season threadin the next week or so, seems like this season just started. 

All you Outlaws keep it between the ditches and on the edge of Mud Holes (I had to pull my Son in Law out of one last night)


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Save me a spot, I plan on making it - - Gonna get an Annual License (outta state) Georgia for my birthday  - - Gotta get that Bear Rug!!!
> 
> I'll set up the new season threadin the next week or so, seems like this season just started.
> 
> All you Outlaws keep it between the ditches and on the edge of Mud Holes (I had to pull my Son in Law out of one last night)




I will get a good B'day present this year too......
FREE hunting license for life !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Down side is i am 65 in Sept..

I get to go on several honorary license holder hunts at
certain WMAs before quota or general hunt dates....
HL hunts usually have low participation (not many old
guys) and good harvest %...


----------



## Marlin_444

Hah...  14 more seasons and I'll catch you Doug! 

See you soon Brother!


----------

